
Instacart users enticing shoppers with big tips before dropping them to zero - turtlegrids
https://www.cnet.com/news/instacart-users-reportedly-enticing-shoppers-with-big-tips-before-dropping-them-to-zero/
======
sharemywin
why not just 2 opportunities to tip.

Right at the beginning(which you can't change) and after the order

